# Any flounder reports???



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Any flounder reports for this weekend????


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Attempted to gig Last night but someone forgot to charge the battery, so we just went home. My buddies rod and reeled quite a few


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out last night for a little while. Water was MUDDY from the 30 mph wind all day. Finally fooled around and got a mess. 2 big sheephead, 1 flounder, and 8 mullet. 










All 3 of these fish are 18 inches long. We let a bigger sheephead get away, never seen so many! They were everywhere we went, just couldn't get the steel in them.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats plenty to stink up the greese. Good job!!!!


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Two friday night around 20" and none sat night. this wa in choctaw bay.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

20 inchers.....nice fish


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

went last night water was muddy as hell. 3 flounder and 2 mullet. east winds were strong. i wonder if this red tide hasanything to do with bad production i havent seen any floating yet.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Out of my last two trips I have only gigged 3 flounder and this was several days before this red tide came ashore. So it cant get much worse. It hasnt seemed to effect the area where "flounder 9.75" fishes.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I still have not seen a sheaphead. Do yall see them more in the bayous or the bay?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I havn't beenin nearly a month. Wind and tides have not been right.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tightlines (10/16/2007)*I still have not seen a sheaphead. Do yall see them more in the bayous or the bay?


Just look around structure such as stumps and stuff. They will be hanging out right on top of it.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess I just havent run up on any yet. thanks for the info


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (10/17/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *tightlines (10/16/2007)*I still have not seen a sheaphead. Do yall see them more in the bayous or the bay?
> ...






Exactly right...they usually dont run either, just hang out till you go to stab em!!


----------

